# reenactment clothing



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to do some local reenactments but need help with the clothing.

The era is Colonial. What are some good sorces for patterns and knowing what i need and what i don't?


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought three colonial era patterns from here: http://jas-townsend.com/index.php

I've made a girl's chemise and a boy's shirt & vest. The directions were easy to follow. Haven't tried the woman's pattern...yet...

As for what you absolutely NEED, I'd talk to some of the other reenactors. They are the best source of "need vs. want" information...

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.pastpatterns.com/

the Past Patterns are good. I know I made a 1860's dress for my daughter a few years ago for a school project. Looked just like "Little Women"

Angie


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you look for fabric wise? would a calico work?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd use a subdued calico.


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

J.P. Ryan Patterns

These patterns are available direct or through secondary vendors like Burnley and Trowbridge (of Virginia) or William Booth Draper. The patterns are well researched, and well documented...if ordering through Burnley and Trowbridge the customer service is outstanding!!! PLUS THESE COMPANIES SPECIALIZE IN HISTORIC TEXTILES!

www.burnleyandtrowbridge.com
www.wmboothdraper.com/

Do you have a unit you're with? Is this for a family or individual?? M/F?

Paul B.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I belong to a spinners and weavers guild in Heathsville, VA. I did find that the period to am for is 1800 - 1830. One of the members has some patterns i can borrow that she made her items from. 

I was born and raised in Ashland, what a small world!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Do y'all suppose there might be a market for hand sewn reenactment costumes?


----------

